# Commute time from Mirdif



## zeus127 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am in the process of looking for housing for my family and Mirdif seems to be the front-runner. My job will be in Media City. 

Does anyone currently commute from Mirdif/Uptown Mirdif to Media City. If so, how long is the average commute during the work week? 

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well the 311 highway is pretty accesible from Mirdiff, so you'd scoot down there then take Hessa street across. Would probably take you approx 30 mins on a light traffic day.


----------



## kenna (Nov 17, 2010)

It's around 45km.....


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I travel from Mirdif (two roads behind the city centre mall) and I go to Al Soufah. I leave at 6.40 and am in school by 7.10. The trick is to find roads that avoid traffic lights!!! I join 311 at Khawaneej, travel down 311, take Hessa street off down to SZR and a couple of u turns at that end. I do the max speed though! Love cruise control! Media will be harder to access due to current roadworks and depends where the building is. It's not the distance so much as what's at either end....hth


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh and it is very tiring.......you have to be alert at all times......for info coming home, the longest time has been 3hrs due to an accident! 5.30 is defo no go time to travel home,


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

Have a look at some of the apps that can help you. Waze seems very popular here (social driving sharing) app that "knows" where there's traffic

Waze GPS, Traffic Navigation and Maps Guided Tour - Mobile | Waze - YouTube





Otherwise I'm just using the navigation built into Google Maps which is pretty accurate.. It also has real time traffic information so you can plant your route by choosing the fastest one..

One tip though - avoid airport road coming into Dubai/Deira in the mornings, it's always filled up it seems at least from the last metro station on the red line Rashidiya - some times even all the way out to Mirdif.. 

I use both these apps on my Android device and I would be constantly lost without them


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hessa Street is massively backed up during rush hour....ever since schools reopened. 

It would probably take me 25 minutes to go to Mirdiff from the Greens during rush hour, going against the traffic. I'd think the reverse would be at least 45 minutes. Getting in and out of Media City in the prime AM and PM hours is a mare.




Chocoholic said:


> Well the 311 highway is pretty accesible from Mirdiff, so you'd scoot down there then take Hessa street across. Would probably take you approx 30 mins on a light traffic day.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I did say on a 'light' traffic day - probably a friday morning would only take that long. Work days you'd be looking at least 45 mins to around and hour.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I did say on a 'light' traffic day - probably a friday morning would only take that long. Work days you'd be looking at least 45 mins to around and hour.


 I agree - just travel outside the School hours ...I work in school.....Hessa is clear until 7.10 ish......


----------

